# pressing to dri wicks shirts



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Need to press and b&w design to a red dri wicks shirt. I got some polyester fabric from JoAnns and pressed some samples I had from Transfer Express and First Edition. The TE goof proof and hot split have a nice hand and looked good. The FE hot split felt and looked good and so did the double print hot split. However the FE seem to stick and harder to peel and seem to stretch the fabric as peeling. But not sure if thats normal or if I didn't have temp/time and pressure right. was kinda in a hurry to test. FE says that since theres white in the design that the Double print not splits are needed.

All the samples I printed were small not big. FE did have one big one in the sample pack . A volleyball and some text. I tried pressing it but it did not peel easily or smoothly and was pretty fubared but I do know that the temp was off and maybe could have used a little more pressure.

FE cold peel with adhesive is just too hard n rubber feeling.

Anyone used either for poly shirts ? any other way to go ? 

I hate to order 20+ transfers and have them not work cuz I won't have time to redo them.

Thanks
Mark


----------

